# My Luck with the Rings - Dankung Luck Rings Micro



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just got mine in and tried to shoot it a bunch with it naked to see where my hands landed for a grip. I had a few comfortable positions. 

Then I devised a plan to attach rubber and paracord to make it not only cool looking, but also functional. I ended up slipping on some Theratube black for the forks, a little bit of 5030 for the fork tip rings and a traditional Chinese ring knot for the thumb/finger ring, capped off with some cord ends. 

I am waiting on some really thin tubing so I can set up my second one as my .177 BB plinker, this one is set up with a pseudo taper 1845 set with a new pouch I am working on (1.6mm thick, doubled sided suede cowhide). 

I also have the bigger version of this, in flat. They ran out of the ergo version but I can see about bending my own!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That does look cool. I need to do that to my luck rings. I love the luck rings slingshot.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome, i love dakung style


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! My major gripe with the Luck Rings is that it is very uncomfortable and slippery in the hand. You have done an excellent job of addressing those concerns. And I agree with using the ring finger in the way you illustrate ... that is NOT a pinky hole!!! :rofl:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

that is a real sweet looking ss


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Man thats tiny.. Nice modding tho.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice ss looks cool with the 550 cord on it to


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I just ordered my luck rings, I'll have to try this.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the luck rings slingshot. Looks sweet all pimped out!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very cool with the wrap..I like it..I will have too redo my dunkung jungle hunter~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## xXGunyXx (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice one, how did u do the wraping? Hows is this knot called? Thx in advance


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

xXGunyXx said:


> Nice one, how did u do the wraping? Hows is this knot called? Thx in advance


It's a modified Chinese Ladder/Staircase knot used for mostly bracelets. Instead of continuing in the same direction, each loop/knot is alternated so that it remains flat and not spiralling.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Eric! Great tips on the forks, fork tips and 1845 pseudo tapers. My luck rings went from collecting dust and becoming a keychain to a fun accurate shooter!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Really nice man. I love my lucky ring! I'm going to jazz up my Axe here soon.


----------



## Pl!nk (May 4, 2014)

Metro,
I really like how you dressed your luck rings. Very nice.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

xXGunyXx said:


> Nice one, how did u do the wraping? Hows is this knot called? Thx in advance





Metropolicity said:


> xXGunyXx said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, how did u do the wraping? Hows is this knot called? Thx in advance
> ...


Also known as the messed up cobra... Stitch


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I just got my luck ring yesterday....... Holy crap is it good. A little uncomfortable but a great plinker.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Probably the worst Dankung I bought! The idea of having a grab with the ring finger is just not to my taste!!!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Jacktrevally said:


> Probably the worst Dankung I bought! The idea of having a grab with the ring finger is just not to my taste!!!


To each their own


----------

